

Adult industry taking down YouPorn, but you can share on p2p - joop
http://newteevee.com/2008/07/30/porn-industry-concentrates-on-video-sharing-sites-gives-p2p-users-a-pass/
Adult Industry are close to filing a suit against a major tube site, and we will follow that up with a lot more.
======
jm4
What the hell does this have to do with HN? I noticed that you only registered
a few days ago and every one of your submissions links to thenextweb.org.
What's the deal?

